# need help ID this cichlid ( i believe)



## tks068 (Aug 27, 2008)

i ve recently bought a pack of ghost shrimp and to my surprise there is a cichlid ( i believe) along with those shrimp , ever since then i keep it with my guppies and other cat fish along with ghost shrimp , i think it was accidentally transferred to my bag when i bought those shrimp

the problem arise as i know cichlid are not suitable kept with guppies as they may snack my guppy :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

so i would hope if u guys with keeping cichlid experience can help me identify type of species of this cichlid

so far i can only guess it is some sort of convict cichlid but i may be wrong .... here is the pic of it

















hope u guys can help me out thx 

btw i think its still at fry stage .... thx for helping


----------



## tks068 (Aug 27, 2008)

im sorry for the repeated post as problem occur when im posting .... if can please delete the other 2 thx alot


----------



## hakim_hakim (May 30, 2008)

i think that just a tylapia, which olso chiclid, in asia this fish for food.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

it certainly has the classic tilapia spot.


----------



## tks068 (Aug 27, 2008)

may i know if this is dwarf type ? can i keep it with my guppies ? if cannot can i keep it with my common goldfish tank? my goldfish is sround 10 cm long now

also how big this guy can grow?? im scare it will eat all my other fish lol


----------



## tks068 (Aug 27, 2008)

i have search the web and i wonder it is Tilapia zillii or Tilapia rendalli or other type hope u guys can help me out thx in advance


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Tilapia generally get on the larger side, though there are some smaller species (depending on your definition of small), but they're not a fish that should be kept with guppies - they'll eat them - and they can't be kept with goldfish for the simple fact that goldfish are a cold water species and tilapia aren't.


----------



## tks068 (Aug 27, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> Tilapia generally get on the larger side, though there are some smaller species (depending on your definition of small), but they're not a fish that should be kept with guppies - they'll eat them - and they can't be kept with goldfish for the simple fact that goldfish are a cold water species and tilapia aren't.


well i know goldfish arent tropical fish type but they are living happily in my tank and the weather here is kinda hot(30 Celsius +-) so i think my goldfish has adapted the environment . the only problem is if this cichlid will attack my common goldfish if i keep them together.

hope guys can help thx


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Keeping goldfish in warm water will kill them prematurely. Goldfish easily live for up to 10 or more years, but keeping them in tropical water conditions is extremely bad for their health and kills them much, much sooner than their normal lifespan would be. And of course it will attack goldfish - any cichlid would pretty much.


----------



## tks068 (Aug 27, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> Keeping goldfish in warm water will kill them prematurely. Goldfish easily live for up to 10 or more years, but keeping them in tropical water conditions is extremely bad for their health and kills them much, much sooner than their normal lifespan would be. And of course it will attack goldfish - any cichlid would pretty much.


well the weather cause the water temp raise .... i cant do anything else ( or put ice ?lol dont think so) . the cichlid is living with guppy atm and seems hardless atm .... ill separate them when its time thx alot for helping


----------

